

Obsolete Features in HTML5 - geuis
http://dev.w3.org/html5/spec/Overview.html#obsolete-features

======
thristian
It would have been much friendlier to link to the multipage version on the
WhatWG site, rather than the everything-in-one-page version on the W3C site:

    
    
        http://www.whatwg.org/specs/web-apps/current-work/multipage/the-xhtml-syntax.html#obsolete-features

------
timf
I think you should remove the "12" that is a section number.

(oh, how we will miss you <marquee>)

